# He swims!



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I finally have a dog that loves to swim. Ozzy just jumps right in and goes. It can be a pond, a stream or an ocean. Of course he still hates a bath!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe one day Jake and Willow will see how much fun he's having and then they will jump in too.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I was going To say the same Barb! Well done Ozzy the water-poo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's a ton of fun having a swimming dog and a ton of headache too.  Just wait til he starts plunging in your neighbours koi pond, fancy city water fountains and water that is moving at a terrifying clip.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Mine just had his first ever swim this weekend. We'll see if he goes in willingly once it gets really hot here!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think once they get the taste for it there is no stopping them.
Ralph is a swimmer, ruby is just a paddler 
I love the pic of ozzy on a long lead in the water, it looks like hubby's been fishing and caught an ozzy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The downside is the ages they take to dry and the way pond dog smell persists


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab photos 

Just beware of the long line and water - I had a previous dog go in the water attached to a flexi lead and the lead caught on a bit of wood meaning he could not get back to me for a scary few seconds until the line came free


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hubby is crazy paranoid. He is scared Ozzy will either go too far and not make it back or go across and get out on the other side. If the leash ever gets stuck hubbys going swimming!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe! way to go Ozzy, you have to come and teach Lady not to be afraid of the water.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ha ha luv it !!harley is a paddler never seen him swim yet


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great! Dudley is a paddler too - unless he is diving in after ducks!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I want a swimming dog!! Sami's first experience in a pool was at 7 months old and the water was FREEEEZING! He got out quick and is now not interested! Carley walked on a pool cover and fell thru on the side, and that pretty much did it for her too. I'm hoping to find a stream or small river this summer to try again. LOVE that OZZY!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My next puppy I am going to ask the breeder to introduce it to a warm wading pool at about six weeks. It is key that they experience water young and that all their encounters are positive.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> My next puppy I am going to ask the breeder to introduce it to a warm wading pool at about six weeks. It is key that they experience water young and that all their encounters are positive.


Oooo how exciting.. Next puppy!! 
When are we going to expect the great announcement that your expecting the next puppy??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If I'm lucky I'll get one in sixteen years when Rufus passes away at age twenty.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> My next puppy I am going to ask the breeder to introduce it to a warm wading pool at about six weeks. It is key that they experience water young and that all their encounters are positive.


Ha! Last year Maggie was laying down in her wading pool. This picture is her first 'wade' of this season.  Little Miss Princess didn't want to get her toes wet.


----------

